
Instagram Platform Update - cramforce
http://developers.instagram.com/post/133424514006/instagram-platform-update
======
unwiredben
Disappointed! I made an app for the Pebble watch this summer to let you view
photos from your feeds, and now two of the three services I use are
"deprecated".

